

Ask HN: Rate my startup: KeyError - hosted Python error tracking - lamby

Hi HN, I'm looking for feedback (and beta members) for my first startup, KeyError.<p>KeyError is a hosted service to manage tracebacks from your Python applications. The pain point it is solving is multiple developers manually reviewing and collating error emails (which has race conditions, is tedious and is generally a poor use of their time).<p>The product is obviously similar in concept to Sentry (by Disqus) except that you don't need to host it yourself and it supports multiple projects.<p>I'm currently using it at Playfire where it's proved really useful, particularly in cases where we've had buggy releases and it's difficult to concentrate on what (and who!) will fix issues and also to know when they are really resolved.<p>Regarding integration, only Django is supported at the moment. The Nagios integration can alert you if your application suddenly misbehaves in the middle of the night (which has been rather useful already).<p>Thanks in advance.<p>https://keyerror.com/
======
JoachimSchipper
Why don't you replace "Who's using it: keyfire" with "Developed by keyfire"
until you have a couple of actual users?

------
mdisraeli
<https://keyerror.com/> <\- Clickable link

------
haploid
Sounds like a great idea.

Error #1: Using whitespace as scoping syntax. Status: WONTFIX

